# Finally became Club Voyager member



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Well finally decided to join Club Voyager after travelling for 3 years with the help of friends. Worked it out that even in the 1st year it would save £20 on ferry alone and that is without the 10% discount on food/drink and nearly £16 off breakfast.

Why did I not work this out before?

Next year without the £100 joining fee will be even better savings. Thats without any friends/family using my number!

I suppose I just wasn't sure we would be using it every year but that's the way it seems to be going.

Anyway ferry booked so something to look forward to during dark days of January and February. :smile2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Is that the Brittany Ferries Club Blondel?

It looks to me as if there's an annual charge rather than a 1-off.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

There is both a joining fee and an annual charge! But it still works out slightly cheeper even with paying both in the 1st year! Wonder if they will put the price of membership up - they have certainly put the ferry price up!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I joined the France version a month or so ago. 

My favoured route is Poole Cherbourg and with a caravan the savings are well worth it, especially as it's a daytime sailing both ways (so no expensive cabin cost) even if I go just once a year I am still in profit :grin2::grin2:

I am happy to "assist" anyone else planning to travel with BF :wink2::wink2:

Andy


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

We joined Club Voyage Spain a few years ago and found it good value. "Free" breakfast and we always have dinner in the restaurant, which is excellent on Cap Finistere and Pont Aven. Every little helps as they say - so, "happy to help".


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

wug said:


> We joined Club Voyage Spain a few years ago and found it good value. "Free" breakfast and we always have dinner in the restaurant, which is excellent on Cap Finistere and Pont Aven. Every little helps as they say - so, "happy to help".


Agree wug. Also can book dinner in advance rather than the scrum and hour long queue when aboard. Also agree with the last sentiment!


----------



## SteveRallye1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Thought about joining but you southern softies seen to have all the easiest ports and choice so we find booking with the CCC saves us enough and I got a Motorhome and trailer over at a really good saving via Hull/Zeebrugge so quite happy. From the frozen north (Yorkshire) its nearly a days travelling down south so it wipes out any proposed savings on time and money. From Zeebrugge (we are 10 mins from Hull ferry) its approx. 80 miles down to Calais but nearly 280 miles to drive down to Dover, so at the moment its a no brainer for us.But we never say never.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Steve

Entirely understandable! But it MIGHT be worth doing the math to see if the extra cost in fuel to get to say Dover when added to the (cheaper) ferry cost works out less than the Hull -Zeebrugge ferry does.

I accept it might not work out but it's worth 10 minutes with a calculator.

Having said that its 200 miles or about 5 hours for me to get to Dover, so I use Poole -Cherbourg, by the time I have added in extra fuel costs and the time it takes to do the awful journey to Dover (and back!) I am happy to pay the higher ferry cost (less the discount of corse)

A lot depends on your final destination as well of course.

Andy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

It's not just the extra cost in fuel, all the other marginal costs have to be added in as well.

Tyres, servicing, all other wear and tear, extra depreciation and even extra driver fatigue - Ohh and it's worth at least £50 for not having to go anywhere near the M.25 and Kent.

I use 30p/mile.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Stanner said:


> It's not just the extra cost in fuel, all the other marginal costs have to be added in as well.


That's something many tend to forget. We start from the Scottish Borders and I really don't want to drive through Holland, France and so on. Apart from round Birmingham (and we use the M6 Toll for a bit of relief) it's not too bad a journey to Portsmouth at the weekend, and taking a couple of days to do it, sometimes visiting relatives on the way. Then a relaxing (so far) cruise to Bilbao, an excellent dinner and onto the Autovia/pista with hardly any traffic. Suits us.


----------



## SteveRallye1 (Nov 29, 2016)

I agree with both of the last posts to an extent. One of the main reasons we like to go from our area is the pure bliss of uncrowded roads across the water even using toll roads is worth it for time it saves and of course the price of diesel on the continent is usually cheaper. The other thing we like are the meals on board especially the big English the morning of travel onto the continent as that sets us up for the day, especially if its a smooth crossing. Last year we hit the tail end of storm Benny, crossing from Portsmouth/Santander and it was a nightmare so that put us off that route a bit.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

wug said:


> That's something many tend to forget. We start from the Scottish Borders and I really don't want to drive through Holland, France and so on. Apart from round Birmingham (and we use the M6 Toll for a bit of relief) it's not too bad a journey to Portsmouth at the weekend, and taking a couple of days to do it, sometimes visiting relatives on the way. Then a relaxing (so far) cruise to Bilbao, an excellent dinner and onto the Autovia/pista with hardly any traffic. Suits us.


We start from Newcastle and do sometimes use the ferry to Amsterdam - but it is a long drive to Spain from there. However the plus is that it is only 20 minutes from home which is great especially when coming back.

The journey from here to Portsmouth seems somehow easier than that to Dover even though it is exactly the same milage! It does miss out the dreaded M25 and the Dartford crossing though.:smile2:


----------

